# 1961 Laquer Over coat gloss testors



## andrelaplume (Jan 3, 2017)

Long story short....did many a model in my youth. Jumped back in with a 1/350 USS Enterprise Star Trek Model 2 years ago...I do it in spurts. I used testors primer and paint on the hull. I built it. I just decaled it using this process:

1) Decal in warm water
2) Apply Microset to area decal to be placed
3) Place decal
4) Blot
5) Apply micro set over decal
6) Blot again.
*I have Micro Sol but was unsure I needed it.

The model is pretty much complete..or is it? My local hobby shop suggested coating in: 'testors #1961 Lacquer Over Coat: Gloss'.

I purchased it some time ago (2 months) and do not recall exact instructions.

My fear is it will somehow cause the decals to dissolve or crinkle or something. Does the lacquer get applied in think coats? 

Any suggestions are appreciated!:|


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

It's good to spray a clear coat over the decals to protect them and seal them. It will also give the overall ship a consistent sheen.

I use Testors Acryl Flat clear, usually with a bit of Semi-Gloss Acryl flat clear mixed in to cut down the chalkiness of the flat. I spray it with an airbrush. It's an acrylic paint that won't harm decals or ever get yellow.

Testors clear lacquer can be used but you should spray the first couple of coats on in light mists to build up a barrier for the decals and wait a while between coats. 

I would use a flat or semi gloss clear otherwise the ship will look too glossy with the Testors #1961.

There is Testors Dullcote #1260T which is a flat clear but from what I've heard it has a slight sheen, most likely like a semi gloss. I've never used Dullcote so I don't know exactly how it looks or reacts to decals but I know a lot of model builders do use it to spray over decals. I know of Dullcote but can't say much about it since I never used it.

If you would rather play it safe then I recommend an acrylic clear like Testors Acrylic acrylic flat and semi gloss.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

crowe-t said:


> ...There is Testors Dullcote #1260T which is a flat clear but from what I've heard it has a slight sheen, most likely like a semi gloss. I've never used Dullcote so I don't know exactly how it looks or reacts to decals but I know a lot of model builders do use it to spray over decals. I know of Dullcote but can't say much about it since I never used it...


I've used Testors Dullcote a lot over the years, simply because it gives the "flattest" finish I've found. But I've found in order to get the best results you have to apply it in several light "misting" coats, and let each coat dry thoroughly before applying the next one. Never, _ever_, _ever_ try to get the job done with one or two heavier coats, because applying too much at once can result in a "milky" appearance.

That being said, I haven't finished a kit in the last five or six years. I've heard Testors has changed the formula for their Dullcote in that time and I've read on the 'Net that the new formula isn't as good, so I honestly have no idea what to expect the next time I use it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The regular Testors Glosscoat, Dullcoat, and Model Master Clear Gloss (your 1961) , Lusterless and Semi GLoss are fine over enamel paint and decals. You apply them in light coats as you would any paint. The one you would want to avoid are any of the clear lacquers in Testors's custom car lacquer finish series. Those are really HOT and not suitable on top of regular model paints.

I have not heard or noticed any change in formula in the Testors sprays. They do vary a bit from can to can, due to the paint you are applying it to, and air/weather conditions. Mostly it's the clear flat/Dullcoat stuff but I have had some cans that just do not dull anything. Some paints are hard to dull down. Tamiya Gloss Black Acrylic is immune to Testors Dullcoat! And humidity, cool weather, etc. can affect how clear coats dry and work.

As to the decal question - Micro Set is a wetting agent you apply UNDER the decals (as you noted). It allows you to move the decal around, and displaces air under the decal, that causes silvering. Decals are best applied to a glossy surface, too. Once you get the decal in position you can LIGHTLY blot it. Just so it won't move or float away. Then top it with a little Micro Sol. Micro Sol is a softener and solvent that allows the decal to basically melt into place. On flat surfaces that isn't as big of an issue, but if you are applying decals over surface detail then it helps them conform. Once you apply the Sol DO NOT TOUCH THE DECAL UNTIL IT IS DRY. You will smear it otherwise.


----------



## andrelaplume (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks. tried posting a few times...site is slooooow...probably the video ads. Anyway, I painted ship with Testor White Lightning. Hobby Shop recommended Gloss lacquer I mentioned in post. 

Should I Micro Sol everything or just coat it? It did use Micro Sol one time but blotted and the decal sort of disintegrated.


----------



## andrelaplume (Jan 3, 2017)

Ill try post a 3rd time. First thanks! I painted the model with Testors White Lightening. The hobby shop suggested the gloss coat mentioned above would compliment it.


Should I Micro Sol the decals or just lacquer the model. I tried Micro SOl once but did blot it and the decal disentegrated.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Never blot after using Micro-Sol, it softens the decal to make it conform over irregular surfaces. Apply it over the decal and let it dry. The decal may wrinkle a bit but it will smooth out, if not reapply and leave it again.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I use Dullcote quite a bit. Apply it in thin coats over thoroughly dried decals (wait a day after applying them usually). I usually wait a half hour between coats, being lacquer based it dries pretty quick. The more coats you apply the flatter the finish you will get. So, if you applied the decals over a glossy finish (recommended) and apply only one coat of Dullcote, you will arrive at a semi-gloss finish.

One other thing, if you sprayed the model with a gloss coat of some kind before applying the decals it's a good idea to spray a second glossy coat on over the cured decals to seal them. Again, make sure the decals are thoroughly dry before spraying on any clear overcoats. Once the gloss overcoat is dry you can then spray your flat coats, be it Dullcote or whatever.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

I actually prefer the Alclad Flat Clear as it appears to be easiest to use. It requires no reducing and seems to spray much better than the Dullcote brand. 

Greg


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I saw the topic title and thought that's some old lacquer!

I will add that I've had great luck with Dullcote, including on top of decals applied to vinyl tires (thin coats).


----------



## andrelaplume (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, I have 2 cans of this: 1961 Lacquer Over Coat: Gloss'...anything really wrong with it?


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know much about the 1961 Lacquer Gloss, mostly since I never used it.

However if you want to use it to spray over the model to finish it then it will look too glossy. I would go with either Testors Dullcote, Alclad Flat clear or the Testors Acryl Flat Clear. The Enterprise had a dull appearance.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

andrelaplume said:


> Well, I have 2 cans of this: 1961 Lacquer Over Coat: Gloss'...anything really wrong with it?


In addition to what crowe-t wrote, for some reason Testors' gloss coats tend to turn yellow over the years no matter what you do.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Testors spray can gloss can yellow if you apply it too thick and it is most noticeable on white models. If it yellowed on a dark colored model you probably wouldn't notice. The clear flat can yellow as well. Testors also has a clear gloss enamel and that stuff yellows like crazy.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

If you use lacquer then what do you keep the lacquer thinner in?>


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> Testors spray can gloss can yellow if you apply it too thick and it is most noticeable on white models. If it yellowed on a dark colored model you probably wouldn't notice. The clear flat can yellow as well. Testors also has a clear gloss enamel and that stuff yellows like crazy.


This is the reason I use the Testors Acryl acrylic clear. It never yellows and is very durable. It may even be more durable than lacquer.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

crowe-t said:


> This is the reason I use the Testors Acryl acrylic clear. It never yellows and is very durable. It may even be more durable than lacquer.


I use the Testors Clear Flat Lacquer in a jar and airbrush it. I have not had any issue with yellowing (to date) and a lot of my models are 10-15 years old. I think part of the problem with the spray can stuff is it goes on too heavy.

I used to use the Acryl stuff until I found it changed the color of the paint it was applied too. If you overspray something like a WW2 fighter plane that has black tires and a black propeller, the black becomes a medium grey. I have not had any problems with the lacquer stuff though. 

Tamiya's new Clear Flat acrylic is also very good. This is a real clear coat, not their old Flat Base, which is an addative you add to gloss paints to make them flat.


----------



## andrelaplume (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, I was this weekend and did not see all the products mentioned. I'd prefer to get this sucker coated soon. I happy with a glossy finish. So I gain ask, any harm with: 1961 Lacquer by testors?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

andrelaplume said:


> Well, I was this weekend and did not see all the products mentioned. I'd prefer to get this sucker coated soon. I happy with a glossy finish. So I gain ask, any harm with: 1961 Lacquer by testors?


So long as your finishing coats are fully cured the 1961 should be fine. Just apply it in light mist coats.


----------



## andrelaplume (Jan 3, 2017)

Jeez...whats the trick to posting here...I starttyping and it takes 5 minutes for what I type to appear...anyway...hobby shop said 1961 Gloss coat would keep sheen about the same as it is...which is fine with me...but...it sound like you guys are saying stay away from testors all together...it yellows...so what do I use specifically?


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Testors is OK but you might not be happy with the 1961 Gloss coat on an Enterprise. It'll look very glossy. The Enterprise had a flat/satin sheen.


----------

